# Aftermarket headlight dust covers.



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sevenbridgesangler said:


> Has anyone installed the aftermarket rubber headlight covers from car rover? I installed Hikari LED's and for the life of me can't figure out how these covers install properly. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated. The ones I purchased are pictured below. I saw someone on this site mentioned them hence why I bought them.



I used Hikari headlights as well and the rubber dust caps from amazon, I needed the biggest diameter ones I could find, I don't remember the actual diameter ( they were TOMALL brand 110mm 4.33")but they are a perfect fit I just wrapped a nylon zip tie around the outside to make sure it was a tight seal,


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Sevenbridgesangler said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone installed the aftermarket rubber headlight covers from car rover? I installed Hikari LED's and for the life of me can't figure out how these covers install properly. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated. The ones I purchased are pictured below. I saw someone on this site mentioned them hence why I bought them.
> ...


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sevenbridgesangler said:


> alanl11 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you happen to have a picture of how you did this? I can fix pretty much anything but it's stupid things like this that drive me bonkers.
> ...


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you out the whole headlight inside of it? Cuz my dist cap has a whole in the center and the LEDs have a fan on the back. Not sure if that was supposed to be exposed or not.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sevenbridgesangler said:


> Did you out the whole headlight inside of it? Cuz my dist cap has a whole in the center and the LEDs have a fan on the back. Not sure if that was supposed to be exposed or not.


Yes I did I was able to get the ballast in there as well. That is the ONLY way it will seal completely!
I left the fans exposed and got a lot of moisture in the housing.
Which Kikari's did you get? the Cree or the Phillips?


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

I got the Phillips LEDs. Ok thank you I'm going to try again hopefully this weekend. I gave it a quick try the other night but boy us it hard to get my hand back there. But there is no way in **** I'm taking the bumper off to get the lights out. That's absurd.


----------

